# Black Oxxpurple Raceway Shop



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, there was this "old" vacant building sitting in the middle of where the track was built.









It was rented and this dude opened a customization shop in it.









It has three lifts and a car wash, plus a pump area.









He as talking about getting started with a Roarin Rolls Rat Rod.









He had two cars on the lift and had the Rolls airlifted on to the upper deck as it has a broken rear axle, and was too wide to pull up the ramp. A bunch of Mopar guys stopped by to wish the shop crew good luck.









I hope that he stays in business, as the economy is suffering big time in this part of the country. They are talking V-12 or twin V-8's for the Quad R.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

very cool!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

COOL SHOP!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Glad to see the shop open & nice Mopar collection. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Good looking shop BO!!! Hate to see a building set empty...RM


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

nice!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Another old Mopar showed up to hang with the other mopars. 









A Semi load showed up from Aurora and all the mopars came down to the shop to check out the new goods.









The comedians showed up with the Chevy and Ford mid 70's Funny Cars.









The Dudes got the rear axle fixed in the Quad R and turned several test laps. then the got a chance to pull the body and start measuring for the new V-12.
They were als able to get the radiator and lights pulled and getting read to cut the hood. ( Noticed that they have another Mopar on the lift)


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the V-12 is really gonna make that Rolls scoot!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Black Ox.... that's a really Cool Shop, and ya gotta love HotWheels toys and accessories


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> ( Noticed that they have another Mopar on the lift)


I've noticed that a lot myself... RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEET!!!!!!! Keep them coming! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Those Pintos and Vegas are always fun to have around.

Great looking shop, Bz


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Your shop looks cool Oxx!! You're keeping them guys busy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Well the shop was closed Sunday and still busy. I stayed away also there were too many cops in the area. With the Batmobile and the Green Hornet and all.










The local “Rebels Car Club was on hand to show off some their old rides.










Think that the stock truck may have had farm fresh produce on board.










On the side there were a couple of real oldies, maybe from the very start of things far as a chassis goes at least.










Was able to get a pretty good shot of the Black Beauty! Thank God for telephoto lens on camera.











Forgot to mention all the Tough Ones on the hill for a quick get away.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice herd BOP...*

Some really great cars in the mix there. I also didn't know Richard Petty lived in NE... or that he was a bowler.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I think that he is the truck driver.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

That's too funny Nuther!! Cool stuff OX!!! pig


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

A couple of new rides showed up at the shop today! Real nice cars, two tone maroon/black Buick and a nice white AC Cobra.










The boys gave them a good look over and they got two thumbs up.










Put them up on the track for the poser shots.










Really like the Cobra. The Dudes told me to take it easy on it as it has very low miles if any. 










Thanks Dan!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEET CARS!!!

Wes


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

What a pain to drive in Friday night rush hour traffic. Takes twice as long to get home, as my normal 3 minute commute for my 3 mile drive. But tonight was an 1 ½, as there was a bad a$$ traffic jam buy Three Dudes Customs Shop.
None the less the Three Dudes Customs Shop, bought a whole bunch of new used shop equipment. It was delivered today and someone put in a tip that they heard that the goods were stolen. Hence Jonny Law stopped in and created quite a stirrrrr!!!! However these guys are not new to this and had all the proper paper work on hand and all is good. Except all the traffic blocking up the east bound freeway lanes.
I took a few crappy pics with the good old cell phone, as I drove by the Three Dudes Customs Shop. These ended up in random order across the picture account sorry about that happening. I am running late tonight. Talk to you all soon.

I hope that you all ENJOY!






































































see post II


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> see post II


My favourite Transam. I wish I could track one down. Nice collection


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's one heck of a traffic jam!!! Looks like they parked to see what's going on in the shop, must be something very interesting!!! RM


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool, new shop! Great selection of cars!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Will try to get up some pictures soon. The dudes got three trailer loads of new rides in to the shop. Should be interesting to see what comes out. 

The local speed way gents have been talking about a racing schedule and rules for the races. Sounds like we may start with stock chassis IROC series. I will keep you all informed as this take ahold. I will also move this talk to the track tread as the track build starts.

I plan to stop over to the shop and see about getting some shots on Wednesday night. 

More later 

Oxx


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks like the 405 (southern CA.) at rush hour ........ oh heck it looks like the 405 at any time :roll:

Great bunch of cars.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That one Challenger is just calling out for a set of Sox and Martin decals. Too bad the blue wasn't a little lighter and mettallic. :devil: 

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Man, what a collection you got going there Oxx!! That #3 is prolly my favorite cougar paint scheme. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I think that was an axcelerator. I traded mine off.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, the boys let me in the new shop today. They are tired of painting all the brick and have even thought about a second floor. Well here are a couple of the new rides that are being worked on in the shop. Glad that they are keeping busy.










Have a good one.

Rob


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

whoa! it POPS big time! Looking good!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's some cool brick work!!! Good looking shop BO, jus sayn'...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Rob,

Yeah that is some nice looking Brick House shop you got!

The USA flag and clock are a Great touch!

Bob...huge fan of black and white tile floors...zilla


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Good looking shop. Liking the flooring as well!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, these are in primer getting ready for paint. One of these is heading to Mittens for Christmas exchange. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow good stuff going on here. 

The traffic jam, and the new shop!!! 

Good stuff!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Oxx, your new shop is awesome. A fitting home for the beauts you have line up along the side, and the works in progress. I love those two Chevys in primer & can't wait to see what's next with them. Way cool.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Again that's a cool looking shop!!! Really liking that Nova!!! I need a bigger shop... RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking good Rob!! Time to squirt a little color on them bad boys!! Shop is looking great too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD!!

Wes


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great new shop & very busy. The Nova & Chevelle looking good & can't wait to see the finished vehicles. ..RL


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Well the boys spilled a little paint in the shop today. 










Never thought it would be hard to shoot pictures of a slot. This ride will have at least another color if not two more colors.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like they spilled the paint in the right place. Looking good. Shop looks great as well.
>Tom<


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I think that the boys might be getting somewhere after the spilled paint incident.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

She's looking good Rob!! You got some clear on her now? SHINY!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Really looking GREAT! Love the pipes. Those Chevelles are great bodies to start with - so low and wide - and you're taking it to new heights.

Very cool.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Rolls said:


> Really looking GREAT! Love the pipes. Those Chevelles are great bodies to start with - so low and wide - and you're taking it to new heights.
> 
> Very cool.


Yeah what Rolls said...Chevelle bodies Rock!

Bob...looking good...zilla


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

*Trasport arrived today*

Well she is loaded and will be heading to Indiana, and a new home. Was fun getting her done.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh thats pretty.

I like strong colors. Good job Ox!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Great job getting all the details painted on there!! I knew you could do it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Those are some cool blues if I do say so :thumbsup::thumbsup: ... Liking that hauler too!!! RM


----------



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

nice work, im thinking i would like to see some more pics of the car and truck on the lift


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Beautiful Blue paint work Oxx!!*

Incredible 17 car gone Street Racer...Vroooooooom, Vroooooom, Sreeeeeatch!!

Bob...my moto is: PAINT EVERYTHING...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Not sure what is going on here. Ther boys have had the shop closed for several days now, and will not let me in at all. I was heading to the store for TM, when I saw the garage door open and happened to have the trusty camera on board. Had to put on the tele-photo lens for this one.










This trans-port is not the Yellow on that the boys had, and I am not framiliar with these cars. The riviera and cheata are also both gone from the racks.

Hmmmm


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I gotta find one of those Transporters, way too cool!!! Cool shop pic!!! RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Aaaaaahhh Hah...the Secret Shop behind closed door trick. 

Bob...I hear yah a knockin' but, yah can't come in...zilla


----------

